# DRI New System Contact Center Platform



## ctscribe (Sep 1, 2008)

Diamond Resorts International® Selects Unified Contact Center Platform 

Hopefully this is not too old.

Dave M






http://www.crmxchange.com/tmp_pressrelease.aspx?id=14094


----------

